# Sand siphoning question



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Can I syphon out sand using a python or will it clog it up?

Thanks.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

you'll be fine.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Do you think the sand will mess up the sink?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Do you think the sand will mess up the sink?
> [snapback]1199594[/snapback]​


It can. If you're trying to remove all the sand in the tank, I would suggest you use a regular siphon and a bucket. You'll get a stronger siphon and you don't have to worry about messing up your sink. You'll get a lot more sand out that way.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Elongatus cockus said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the sand will mess up the sink?
> ...


thats what i did


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I've had 0 problems with my python and I have sand as substrate for one of my tanks, however, I try not to syphon sand although it's probably inevitable for it to suck a litle bit every time, but after 6 months it still isn't noticeable.

But I have the python hooked up directly to a faucet in my backyard, I guess that the sand could potentially clog up the drain in your sink if you're not careful.

Regardless, the python rules man, no ofense to fishfury but the siphon and bucket method would

just be careful and youll be fine.be like going back in time to the darkages after using the python.

*Edit: crap, I'm a litle drunk so I didn't read your post properly...I think; do you want to take the sand out of your tank on purpose?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

JAC said:


> I've had 0 problems with my python and I have sand as substrate for one of my tanks, however, I try not to syphon sand although it's probably inevitable for it to suck a litle bit every time, but after 6 months it still isn't noticeable.
> 
> But I have the python hooked up directly to a faucet in my backyard, I guess that the sand could potentially clog up the drain in your sink if you're not careful.
> 
> ...





> Regardless, the python rules man, no ofense to fishfury but the siphon and bucket method would be like going back in time to the darkages after using the python.
> just be careful and youll be fine.


I think this is what you meant to say.



> *Edit: crap, I'm a litle drunk so I didn't read your post properly...I think; do you want to take the sand out of your tank on purpose?


I think that's what he wants to do :laugh:


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

JAC said:


> *Edit: crap, I'm a litle drunk so I didn't read your post properly...I think; do you want to take the sand out of your tank on purpose?
> [snapback]1199627[/snapback]​


Drunk on a Monday? So that's how they do it in Venezuela eh?

Thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

python rules !!!!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I would'nt stick the syphon all the way into the sand I lost alot of sand that way. what I did was just kinda hovered right over the sand and picked up all the crap you can see. Then i gave the sand a good stirring and let the big particles settle back down again so I could vac. up the stuff that was in the sand I didn't see!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

fishofury said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 0 problems with my python and I have sand as substrate for one of my tanks, however, I try not to syphon sand although it's probably inevitable for it to suck a litle bit every time, but after 6 months it still isn't noticeable.
> ...


 lol, yeah, today it's much clearer than last night







.



Elongatus cockus said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > *Edit: crap, I'm a litle drunk so I didn't read your post properly...I think; do you want to take the sand out of your tank on purpose?
> ...










hell yeah







. But seriously, I'm still on vacation so it doesn't count as a regular weekday.

Regarding your question, I don't think the python is your best bet to take sand out of a tank, it might work but it will probably take a long time and it might clog it up. Why don't you just use a plastic container or something and scoop it up? that's how I do it in my tanks.


----------

